# Choosing the correct ERP



## odemus (Oct 14, 2009)

My partner and I are about ready to launch an online retail outlet following the model of TShirthell.com, Zazzle.com, Noisebot.com etc. and we're looking into implementing an ERP system to coordinate functions right from the start. We intend to go the way of farming out production so we can concentrate on branding and marketing but until we get a bit of volume we'll be handling the production side from a small screen printing shop I built.

So basically we're looking for an ERP that will help coordinate order entry, purchasing, general ledger, cash management, accounts payable, accounts receivable, self-service interfaces for customers, suppliers and so on. 

If you have any familiarity with this business model and effective corresponding ERP systems, I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm using Drupal CMS to manage different ERP & project management system. The system I've created is an intranet mainly focused on project management for the creation, approvals, and production of various t-shirt design projects. It includes a digital library that stores thousands of t-shirt designs readily available to sales representatives.

The Drupal CMS web-based platform allows me to create a community of collaborators as well as clients who are able to login and view various aspects of each job. Each team member has a role that allows them to login and provide information to each job to make it go to the next stage. For example, artists will upload their designs, that become available to sales. Sales will then choose designs to sell and sample. Separators and production will enter details (date due, colors, blank info,..) about the status of the separations (#of colors, PMS colors, date separated, etc).

This system works very well for small-med sized business as well as big licensed screen printing companies. The Drupal system is scalable and grows as you grow. You can customize various "views" to run an efficient system that centralizes your business operation.

I'm interested in how you guys are running and managing production now.


----------

